# Would a strong magnet be bad for a gun?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

If I bolted an old car speaker to the desk then use that to hold a pistol, would that be bad for the gun? Why?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A magnetic field can pass from a magnet to other metal items over time. I have accidentally magnetized screwdrivers on my own before. And, I've seen it done w/ other items too.

While the field would be very small, with all the moving parts in a gun, I don't think it would be a risk I would wanna take, unless it was just a junk gun...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your staying up to late at night. Get more rest. I missed the whole point of this question.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Your staying up to late at night. Get more rest. I missed the whole point of this question.


He wants to magnetize his gun, so he can walk down the street and attract other guns :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*Oh really.................*



Shipwreck said:


> He wants to magnetize his gun, so he can walk down the street and attract other guns :mrgreen:


*....and what kind of "guns" might that be....hmmmmmmmmmmm:smt046 *


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Oops. Didn't mean to post this in the Off Beat sub-forum.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go buy a super cheap belt holster, and use some screws with large heads on it to hold it to the desk. You can basically just bolt the holster to the desk.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> He wants to magnetize his gun, so he can walk down the street and attract other guns :mrgreen:


He would never attrack Glocks though because they're all plastic... or at least we're led to believe that.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 You guys are funny! :smt082 :smt082

I was really trying to see if anyone had some info on effects of magnets on guns, not how to mount it under a desk. But keep on coming with the suggestions. They are entertaining! How about hiring a midget to hold the gun for me under my desk? Hahahaaa!!!! I'll just try some not-so-funny message boards for my magnet question.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, I was serious in my 1st post. I would not do it. U are risking magnetizing the gun. Will it affect it enough to effect the guns operation. Probably not - but it could.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> You guys are funny!


No, actually you are funny. Where in the world did you come up with that idea? More important...why? I can't even come up with a crediable answer. Good luck on your adventure.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Will it affect it enough to effect the guns operation. Probably not - but it could.


Would it? Could it? That's what I was hoping to find out. But thanks.



SigZagger said:


> Where in the world did you come up with that idea? More important...why? I can't even come up with a crediable answer.


*cu·ri·os·i·ty* _n._ _pl._ A desire to know or learn.

Ever have it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Would it? Could it? That's what I was hoping to find out. But thanks.
> 
> *cu·ri·os·i·ty* _n._ _pl._ A desire to know or learn.
> 
> Ever have it?


No one could tell U that specifically - because it could be model dependant - the exact metal concentration. This varies from manufacturer to manufacturer. By having it be a polymer gun, it may make it less likly to happen. But, what if you magnetize the firing pin? That could be an issue possibly. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> :smt082 :smt082 You guys are funny! :smt082 :smt082
> 
> I was really trying to see if anyone had some info on effects of magnets on guns, not how to mount it under a desk. But keep on coming with the suggestions. They are entertaining! How about hiring a midget to hold the gun for me under my desk? Hahahaaa!!!! I'll just try some not-so-funny message boards for my magnet question.


A female midjet might even be more fun. Can't help it, it's in me and it's got to come out!!!!:smt082


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> :smt082 :smt082 You guys are funny! :smt082 :smt082
> How about hiring a midget to hold the gun for me under my desk?


This sounds like a VERY interesting solution! <grin>

Both the magnet and the midget might not want to let go when you needed your, ahem, pistol...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I understand what you are saying but I think there is something you didn't think of. It would look damn silly walking around with a speaker attached to your hip with a gun stuck to the side. And even more uncomfortable if it were an IWB.

If you accidentally magnetized your barrel and shot FMJ it may reverse and shoot you in the eye and then you'd be pissed.

Actually there are guns that use magnetism to shoot projectiles. They go very, very fast. Superman wouldn't have a chance out flying these projectiles. http://www.military.com/soldiertech/0,14632,Soldiertech_RailGuns,,00.html


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> A female midjet might even be more fun. Can't help it, it's in me and it's got to come out!!!!:smt082


You've got a female midget in you?

I can't see any problems occuring if your sidearm does get magnetized. If the action's that weak, maybe you should just get rid of it.


----------

